# Susan Cain: The Power of Introverts



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

My mom actually showed me this woman in the summer, but I HATED being an introvert then. I wasn't just introverted, I was pretty much a mute. As many of you have seen, I'm 100% DP free, loving and living life to the fullest. I appear as a full blown extravert to many, especially first encounters, but the funny thing is I'm still a hard core introvert. Always thinking and analyzing. One of the hardest things for me to deal with was my blank mind (Sound Familiar David?) Now, that I'm cured my mind is back. 1000x better than before having DP. I'be broken down social interaction and extraversion down to a simple science through observation, action, and of course reflection. The thing is, its so subtle that no one can pick up on it and when I tell them I'm an introvert they can't believe it. THEN when I say I was a mute for about a year and a half they're even more floored. Here's the thing, I think I've discovered a huge breakthtrough in personality types and carrying degrees of introversion and extroversion and what makes people naturally charismatic and have charm. They're just blessed to be born that way. I figured out things they couldn't even begin to comprehend about extraversion and personality in the mont I've been DP free. Love being an introvert. <33


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

When will we be seeing you on TED, Walkingzombie? HaHaHa, I'm serious! LOL









-----------------

It's really funny how that works. I remember being one of the most talkative persons in my highschool, but I felt shy. Which I now know is actually introversion. And I got a lot of disbelief, even some people thought I was joking when I told them that I was shy. I suppose I really was an ambivert, (balance of both introversion and extroversion).

Walkingzombie, would you say that overcoming the blank mind, and getting your thinking mind back, is the definitive point crossing the line from DP'd to Recovered?


----------

